# Reciprocating saw question



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

If it is running on 110 then somebody modified it! It should not work on 110, therefore I would check it out real careful to be sure you dont get hurt. A 220 plug will NOT fit a 110 outlet.The fact that you can plug it in would make me leary.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

ELU stuff was available in the US for a time. It was made in Europe and imported to the US while B&D ownership was bouncing around. I saw other stuff that had some weird things on the data plates. It is likely OK.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Maintenance 6 said:


> ELU stuff was available in the US for a time. It was made in Europe and imported to the US while B&D ownership was bouncing around. I saw other stuff that had some weird things on the data plates. It is likely OK.


It has "made in the USA" on the nameplate. It had some B&D documentation with it, and it seems to work fine on 110V. It was free, so I'll run it till it dies. I live very close to the B&D headquarters, so it may have been an "evaluation" model that made it's way out of the lab somehow.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

hmmm. OK. I saw an ELU plunge router that I was sure said made in France. I remember it had some weird nomenclature on the data plate about hertz and amps, etc. The ELU stuff didn't stick around very long. They had a big, huge marketing campaign about ELU, but then it sort of faded away. B&D, I think was owned by a French parent company for a while. That was about the time they started screwing up their product line. So who knows??? They probably made the stuff all over.


----------

